# Food Smells You Cannot Stand...



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 10, 2013)

I worked bakeries for a number of years and have not worked in one for at least 20 years now.  I still cannot stand the smell of maple iced donuts, the smell just gags me.

So, what smells get to you?


----------



## jharris (Feb 11, 2013)

The whiff of grease I smell from some restaurants.

I can taste it. Ugh


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 11, 2013)

Burnt toast comes immediately to mind.


----------



## Zereh (Feb 11, 2013)

Spaghetti O's & over-ripe bananas.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 11, 2013)

durian, cooking cauliflower, and most canned cat food.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 11, 2013)

Fish, and most seafood.  I cannot understand how people can eat it with the way it smells.  Don't tell me that it's because it isn't fresh, because even very fresh, cold water fish has a distinct smell.  Our big farmer's market has an onsite seafood restaurant and the smell of fish and grease makes me a bit queazy, I usually stay away from that part.

I have to agree with cooking cauliflower.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2013)

I am not fond of the way seafood smells either, but that doesn't stop me from eating it  It doesn't smell fishy after it's been cooked.

Probably cooked cabbage. It's one food I never ate as a kid because the house would reak of it... usually accompanied with corned beef, another not-too-fond smell. I can't say I like the way it smells today either, but that doesn't stop me from eating it 

How about braunscheiger? Does anyone really like the smell of braunschweiger? That's one food I never liked the smell of, but still liked, even as a kid.


----------



## Addie (Feb 11, 2013)

Any canned wet pet food. I can't even stand to look at it. With each of my pregnancies it was bacon. I also can't stand the sulphur smell inside an overcooked hard boiled egg.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2013)

Cauliflower, brussels sprouts, cabbage, overcooked broccoli.  If I can smell broccoli, it's over cooked and I want nothing to do with it.  Sauerkraut.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 11, 2013)

Raw chicken. I have to fight not gagging when I prep chicken and sometimes I have to get hubby to rinse it for me or cut it up for me. Liver smells gross. I make hubby brush before I'll kiss him if he's eaten some (for his benefit as much as mine. Who wants their spouse to gag after kissing them?). Fish and seafood is never a like, but isn't always a can't stand. Salt smells yucky and so does sugar. Can't handle the smell of marjoram.

Other than that, the smells that get to me fluctuate. Sometimes I like the smell of raw beef or cooking meat, other times I feel sick when I smell it. Broccoli is fine some days and not others. Same with a lot of other foods. Eggs, ham, bacon, asparagus, milk, popcorn (although microwave popcorn usually smells off to me), cucumbers, oranges, watermelon... The list goes on. They taste fine once they are on my plate and ready to eat though.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 11, 2013)

I hate the smell of herring, but love to eat it.


----------



## Addie (Feb 11, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> I hate the smell of herring, but love to eat it.


 
My first husband used to have herring in the can for breakfast. YUK! I couldn't even open the can.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ch..ch... chi chicken! Can't stand the smell, I run around the kitchen like a lunatic trying to escape my fate when I have to cook it lol!

Cheese curls, boiled egg, raw onion, cauliflower and raw whole fish all smell bad to me.

I eat everything but the chicken or raw onion regardless of the smell.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 11, 2013)

If you put salt on the lid of the pot while cooking cabbage it removes some of the odour while cooking. Not sure why but it works.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 11, 2013)

Cooked cabbage, overcooked any kind of brassica. Curry powder - I like curries, just not that yellow stuff called curry powder. We figured out what it is that makes me nauseous from that smell: stale fenugreek.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Cooked cabbage, overcooked any kind of brassica. Curry powder - I like curries, just *not that yellow stuff called curry powder*. We figured out what it is that makes me nauseous from that smell: stale fenugreek.


 
Hey, my curry powder resembles that remark


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 11, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Cooked cabbage, overcooked any kind of brassica. Curry powder - I like curries, just not that yellow stuff called curry powder. We figured out what it is that makes me nauseous from that smell: stale fenugreek.


 
I make my own curry paste and powder. Smells fine. Maybe you should try making your own without fenugreek?


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 11, 2013)

Addie said:


> My first husband used to have herring in the can for breakfast. YUK! I couldn't even open the can.


 
My all time favorite breakfast is baked potaot and hearing. And I buy the whole fish, head and tail and all. Clean and cut my self. my hands stink after that and I keep washing them all day, but still I love the taste. Weird, huh?


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2013)

Lemon juice, Charlie. I used to keep a bottle in my tacklebox when I was an avid fisherman. It works well.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 11, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I make my own curry paste and powder. Smells fine. Maybe you should try making your own without fenugreek?


I haven't got a lot of use for "curry powder". I do have some garam masala and I buy Patak's curry pastes.

I wouldn't mind having a recipe for that yellow, supermarket curry powder. A number of Danish recipes use it. It wouldn't work with a more authentic curry powder.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 11, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I haven't got a lot of use for "curry powder". I do have some garam masala and I buy Patak's curry pastes.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having a recipe for that yellow, supermarket curry powder. A number of Danish recipes use it. It wouldn't work with a more authentic curry powder.


 
This is my version of homemade yellow curry powder (just omit the fenugreek)


 Curry Powder
2 tbsps of cumin seeds
2 tbsps of fenugreek
1 and a half tsps of mustard seeds (brown)
1 tbsp of black peppercorns
8 tbsps of coriander seeds
1 tbsp of poppy seeds
1 tbsp of ground ginger
2 tsps of hot chilli powder
4 tbsps of ground turmeric
1 tbsp of paprika

Using a blender grind the first 6 ingredients to a fine powder. Add remaining ingredients and mix well. Store in an airtight container for 3-4 months. The flavour will dull when it gets older but it can still be used.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 11, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> This is my version of homemade yellow curry powder (just omit the fenugreek)
> 
> 
> Curry Powder
> ...


I think that one might be a bit "too authentic".  I know the stuff I'm talking about should be less hot than that.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 11, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I think that one might be a bit "too authentic".  I know the stuff I'm talking about should be less hot than that.


 
Sorry 
It's my personal blend, I like this combo of flavours. I only buy curry powder to make my pantry look fuller. I think my bought box expired a few years back!


----------



## MrsLMB (Feb 11, 2013)

Any canned pet food is disgusting to look at as well as to smell.

Human food .. only 2 come to mind .. sauerkraut and anchovies


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 11, 2013)

Brussels sprouts and liver.  Blech.  I won't eat them either.  Don't much care for the smell of other brassicas either, but they're at least edible.  Stinky fish.

I brought home a durian once when we were in Philly.  None of us had ever heard of it before.  Cut it open, then immediately moved it to the outdoor deck.  From there, heavily wrapped in garbage bags, then into the trash.  Admittedly, it does TASTE much better than Brussels sprouts or liver.


----------



## Addie (Feb 11, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Brussels sprouts and liver. Blech. I won't eat them either. Don't much care for the smell of other brassicas either, but they're at least edible. Stinky fish.
> 
> I brought home *a durian* once when we were in Philly. None of us had ever heard of it before. Cut it open, then immediately moved it to the outdoor deck. From there, heavily wrapped in garbage bags, then into the trash. Admittedly, it does TASTE much better than Brussels sprouts or liver.


 
What is that?


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Brussels sprouts and liver. Blech. I won't eat them either. Don't much care for the smell of other brassicas either, but they're at least edible. Stinky fish.
> 
> I brought home a durian once when we were in Philly. None of us had ever heard of it before. Cut it open, then immediately moved it to the outdoor deck. From there, heavily wrapped in garbage bags, then into the trash. Admittedly, it does TASTE much better than Brussels sprouts or liver.


 
Brassicas? I had to Google that one 
That's a food term I have not heard or read until now. Cool. I learned something.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2013)

I shopped for wet canned cat food until I found one I didn't mind smelling...that's what the cats eat.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 11, 2013)

Addie said:


> What is that?



The King of Fruits:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durian

And it REALLY stinks!  Doesn't taste too bad, sorta like tapioca pudding. They've banned it from public transportation in some countries.  We saw it in an Oriental market, and I just had to buy it.  No-one else wanted to taste it after I cut it open....


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 11, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Brassicas? I had to Google that one
> That's a food term I have not heard or read until now. Cool. I learned something.



Glad your vocab was broadened, Pac, and you can impress your friends with your new word!


----------



## jkath (Feb 11, 2013)

I can't stand the smell of fast food "restaurants". My kids would always comply when I'd make them roll up their windows if we came to a stop light next to one of those places. I was also the mean mommy who wouldn't allow greasy-smelling things in my car, ever. 

I'm not a fan of smelling seafood, as I don't eat it... yet (still trying to get myself to do so)


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Glad your vocab was broadened, Pac, and you can impress your friends with your new word!


 
Well I doubt I'll remember it. Unless it gains in popularity on foodie sites... or the grocery stores  around here (in the US) start a bassicas section in their produce dept.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 11, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Well I doubt I'll remember it. Unless it gains in popularity on foodie sites... or the grocery stores  around here (in the US) start a bassicas section in their produce dept.



Well, hush my mouth.  I just looked it up for the heck of it, and had no idea that turnips and rutabegas were also brassicas.  They stink as well.  I always thought brassicas just included the cabbage and cauli family.  I learned something too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I learned something too!



Careful, it's catching...


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 11, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Careful, it's catching...



Indeed!


----------



## radhuni (Feb 11, 2013)

I cant stand smell of dried fish and radish.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 11, 2013)

Natto....fermented soy beans, a very popular Asian side dish.  Gags me every time I smell that stuff.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bananas, canned tuna, "bagged" hardboiled eggs (the kind that are sold in bulk to restaurants and other places), and sardines.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 12, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Lemon juice, Charlie. I used to keep a bottle in my tacklebox when I was an avid fisherman. It works well.



Vinegar also works and beer, but beer I would not waste on hand washing.


----------



## radhuni (Feb 12, 2013)

roadfix said:


> Natto....fermented soy beans, a very popular Asian side dish.  Gags me every time I smell that stuff.



I forgot about the dish, it is not at all popular in India, but once I got the smell in a Chinese restaurant it is nauseating .


----------



## love2"Q" (Feb 12, 2013)

Hmmm... I have nothing that comes to mind..


----------



## jharris (Feb 24, 2013)

Cumin


----------



## Claire (Feb 24, 2013)

Somehow, some way, who knows?  About 5 years ago I was towards the end of menopause.  It was the Friday after Thanksgiving.  I was removing the meat from a 20+ lb turkey and stewing the carcass.  It smelled just horrible.  I kept on going.  Just as I was about to trash the entire bird, thinking that somehow I'd managed to poison it (which I've never done in my life), my husband came down and said, wow, if there is anything better than a roasting turkey on Thanksgiving, it is the aroma of turkey soup the day after.

I realized that somehow, my sense of smell went off. Really off.  I've heard of people losing their sense of smell, but things started smelling truly bad, things that I normally loved.  

It gradually came back.  With one exception.  Why can it not be something Fattening or bad for me?  Cucumbers and watermelon.  They smell exactly the same.  I rationally realize that they have a mild flavor and aroma, but they still smell and taste repulsive.  And I used to love these, really love them!  Dear force in heaven, give me back cucumbers and watermelon! Please, I want them back!


----------



## Addie (Feb 24, 2013)

Claire, a girl I went to school with had the same thing happen. She was Italian and the smell of tomatoes, canned and fresh smelled worse than skunk cabbage. Imagine, an Italian that can't stand the smell of tomatoes. Menopause does some strange things to you.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 24, 2013)

I must have missed this thread.

Cloves
Overcooked cruciferous vegetables
Beets


----------



## Claire (Feb 25, 2013)

Doesn't everyone hate the smell of overcooked cruciferous vegetables?  I think it is instinctual, really.  I don't think I've ever met a child who didn't dislike over-boiled cabbage, brussels sprouts, brocolli, cauliflower.  I was a teen before I discovered you could eat brocolli and cauliflower raw! With dip!  Yay!  Then I got my own kitchen and discovered I could stir fry or lightly steam them.  Yay!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 25, 2013)

Claire said:


> Doesn't everyone hate the smell of overcooked cruciferous vegetables?  I think it is instinctual, really...




You'd think it was universal but may of the posters here don't mention it.  Maybe they haven't experienced it?!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 25, 2013)

I can tolerate the smell of overcooked cruciferous vegetables, but I won't eat them.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 25, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> You'd think it was universal but may of the posters here don't mention it.  Maybe they haven't experienced it?!


I mentioned that, back on page 2 of this discussion, but I called them brassicas. Cruciferous is a better description, because mustard is a brassica and I don't think mustard greens would have that same foul smell if overcooked.


----------

